# Zelda's 6 Weeks...



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

LUNA, SOLA, LINK










They are so hard to get a picture of now as they don't stand still for a second - popped them on the sofa and took this snap but poor Link is a little camouflaged  
They are doing very well, both the girls are almost completely weaned - Link is a little more attached to his Mum and they all use the litter tray and make sure they spread it everywhere. They are leaping around like heffalumps and no where's safe 

PULLING FACES!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow-Emz these 3 have grown and are looking gorgeously cute and baffled like"whats all the fuss about" i can just imagine you trying to be a quick and focused as poss-but it worked they are MMmmLove the tongue outLOl


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

they are all so cute.but i like the one in the middle


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I do think Sola (in the middle) is incredibly pretty - she is also the smallest and boldest - she does it all first. She is almost perfectly opposite in her tabby markings - where one side is red the other is black.
Link is his Mummy's boy and Luna is the nosy one - who is alway right underneath you watching


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww they're absaloutly gorgeous Ems!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, fab pics Em, can't belive how much they've grown. They are gorgeous babies*


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW what beautiful little kitties I couldn't choose one I would want them all


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I love them all... more to add to my kittynapping list... esp like the middle one


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Very very cute babies, I







Luna what a gorgeous face


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Very very cute babies, I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has those wonderful big round eyes which are completely different to the other two - her coat is different to Zelda's all rich and creamy but if you look at them both face on - she's like Zelda's mini me


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Aww they're all beautiful! But can I have the one in the middle?


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awww Em they r gorgeous..... hasnt 6wks gone quickly I cant believe that in a cpl of weeks the kittens will start going to their new homes


----------

